# Steam-Accout + Steam-Support-Account gehackt was nun?



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Wie im Thread schon steht wurden die beiden Accounts gehackt da meine Tochter mir einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner drauf gejagt hat [emoji33]. Meinen Rockstar und Origin Account hab ich wieder nun fehlt noch Steam aber die melden sich trotz neuem Support-Account nicht. Ich will meine 88 Games nicht an irgendeinen Vollpfosten verlieren. Da muss ich dem Support von EA mal positiv hervorheben die rufen einen persönlich an und alles geht ganz flott.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

Setz doch einfach das Kennwort zurück und leg nen neues an. 
Steam hat doch auch noch ne extra PIN, die vor dem Einloggen von fremden Rechnern schützt.


----------



## addicTix (30. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Setz doch einfach das Kennwort zurück und leg nen neues an.
> Steam hat doch auch noch ne extra PIN, die vor dem Einloggen von fremden Rechnern schützt.



Du meinst den Steam Mobile Authenticator, richtig ? 
Den kann ich echt empfehlen, ist definitiv sicherer als die Email Verifikation.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Schön wäre es der hat ja schon alles geändert meine email-addressen hatte er ja auch und alles auf seine rüber gefrachtet, soll ich jetzt warten bis der Support mal zeit für mich hat?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Da Steam ja für die Zahlung auch deine gesamten Personalien kennt, sollte es doch eigentlich nicht besonders schwierig sein zu beweisen wem der Account gehört.

Aber was ist das denn bitte für ein Killer-Trojaner gewesen, der all deine Spiele-Accounts und deine Emails ausliest?


Zum Thema Steam Mobile Authenticator:  Das setzt leider voraus, dass man die Steam App hat.  Was wiederum verraussetzt, dass es diese überhaupt für das eigene Betriebssystem gibt. 
Aber E-Mail-Verifikation ist auch ein Anfang.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Du meinst den Steam Mobile Authenticator, richtig ?
> Den kann ich echt empfehlen, ist definitiv sicherer als die Email Verifikation.



Na einfach die Pin die man extra per Mail bekommt. Da müsste ja jemand erstmal das Postfach knacken.

Woher sollte Steam die Personalien kennen? Das Guthaben kann man ja einfach über Guthabenkonten aufladen.

Das nächste Mal vielleicht auf nen ordentlichen Virenscanner wie Kaspersky achten.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da Steam ja für die Zahlung auch deine gesamten Personalien kennt, sollte es doch eigentlich nicht besonders schwierig sein zu beweisen wem der Account gehört.
> 
> Aber was ist das denn bitte für ein Killer-Trojaner gewesen, der all deine Spiele-Accounts und deine Emails ausliest?



naja sonderlich schlau war der Kerl auch nicht ^^ durch die email-Änderungswarung von GoG hab ich seine IP-Adresse und email-Adresse und er hat seinen Vor-/Nachnamen und sein Gebursjahr bei Origin hinterlassen ^^ morgen gehts zur anzeige raus


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

Ist die Frage, ob die Sachen stimmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Wie blöd ist der denn bitte?!  

Ja, dann direkt mal ab zur den Freunden in blauer Uniform,  und ich würde auch noch eine Mail an EA, Valve und Rockstar schicken.


Falls die Daten stimmen.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Die IP scheint zu stimmen, laut Dr. Google gehört zu einer Hacker/Cracker Gruppe aus Prag aber oder das andere stimmt is was anderes.


----------



## Salanto (30. Juli 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Die IP scheint zu stimmen, laut Dr. Google gehört zu einer Hacker/Cracker Gruppe aus Prag aber oder das andere stimmt is was anderes.



Da kann man nur sagen : EPIC FAIL!Aber jetzt flux zur Polizei und Anzeigen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Also, das wäre wirklich super-dämlich.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Die frage ist nur ob das überhaupt was bringt. Aber mir würde schon reichen wenn ihm der Arsch auf Grundeis geht ^^


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Die IP scheint zu stimmen, laut Dr. Google gehört zu einer Hacker/Cracker Gruppe aus Prag aber oder das andere stimmt is was anderes.



Wie geht das denn, das Google private IPs kennt? Die ändern sich doch alle 24h. 

Sowas ohne VPN und mit echtem Namen zu machen ist aber wirklich sau bekloppt.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich sollte der Steam-Support dir da weiterhelfen können.

Wie schon gesagt, sie müssten ja relativ viele Daten von dir haben,  und wenn ich mich nicht irre sind Account-Übertragungen offiziell gar nicht möglich. 
Insofern sollte es da irgendeinen Weg geben. 


Und du solltest wohl mal einen Gast-Account für deine Tochter anlegen.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2015)

Daten haben die genug hab öfters per Sofortüberweisung gekauft und habe reichlich Retail-Games zuhause also alles tutti. 
Das dumme ist nur ich habe seit einer Woche Urlaub, am Samstag gehts für ne Woche an die Ostsee und ich wollte diese Woche eigentlich Mafia II zocken nach der Ankündigung vom dritten Teil ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Also, wenns vorher mit Steam nichts wird:  Mafia 2 Keys gibts ab 8€.  Im Notfall würde ich ihn für einen zweiten Account nochmal kaufen, wenn das deinen Urlaub rettet


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn du Rechnungen oder so hast von irgendeinem Spiel, sei es die bestätigungen per Email das du was gekauft hast. einfach per Bild im Support angeben, so habe ich meinen Gehackten Account zurück bekommen der mir vor Jahren gehackt wurde. Erst 2015 hatte ich mal probiert den zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## addicTix (30. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na einfach die Pin die man extra per Mail bekommt. Da müsste ja jemand erstmal das Postfach knacken.



Ja aber angenommen du hättest nen Keylogger oder sowas aufm PC, dann hätte man ja auch dein Passwort für die Mail, oder nicht ?
Dann könnte man auch noch relativ leicht an den Code kommen.
Beim Handy wäre das dann schwieriger, kann zwar so auch ausspioniert werden aber allein das die Sachen so getrennt sind, ist doch das Handy sicherer als Verifikation.
Oder seh ich das falsch ?


----------



## Shona (2. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da Steam ja für die Zahlung auch deine gesamten Personalien kennt, sollte es doch eigentlich nicht besonders schwierig sein zu beweisen wem der Account gehört.


So einfach ist das nicht, da könnte ja jeder kommen 

Wenn nicht irgendeins von dem hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 im Ticket gleich mit ran gehängt wird wartet man eine Weile oder das Ticket wird einfach ignoriert.

Also so schnell wie möglich nachholen und genau so machen wie beschrieben.
Es muss bei Retail Keys auch ein Foto sein von der Rechnung und vom Key. Also wenn die Rechnung nur digital vorhanden ist ausdrucken und abfotografieren. Selbe beim Key nur bloß nicht vergessen die Ticket Nummer drauf zu schreiben.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also, wenns vorher mit Steam nichts wird:  Mafia 2  Keys gibts ab 8€.


Aber nur in nicht authorisierten KeyShops und da würde ich von ab sehen die Rechnung an Valve zu schicken 
Wobei es eh nichts bringen würde, da das Spiel im Account registriert sein muss und da kommt er nicht ran.



Salanto schrieb:


> Aber jetzt flux zur Polizei und Anzeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß 
Die schauen ihn nur blöd an und das war es. Er selbst ist dafür verantwortlich seinen PC sicher zu machen. Da es ein Keylogger war ist er selbst Schuld an dem Problem, den ein "Hack" kam NIE zustande, es wurde einfach nur seine Tastenschläge aufgezeichnet.

Nichtmal wenn er es an Valve schicken würde passiert da was, außer er weiss ganz genau wo seine Tochter drauf geklickt hat. 
Sollte es z. B. ein Link über den Steam Chat gewesen sein dann kann er diesen an Valve schicken.

Sollte es aber hingegen irgendeine Website gewesen sein auf die sie vielleicht gar nicht wollte, dann hat er Pech. Somit hat sein Anti-Viren Programm, Anti-Spy Programm (Falls es sowas hat),  sowie seine Firewall versagt oder sie sind falsch eingestellt.


----------



## keinnick (2. August 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Die schauen ihn nur blöd an und das war es. Er selbst ist dafür verantwortlich seinen PC sicher zu machen. Da es ein Keylogger war ist er selbst Schuld an dem Problem, den ein "Hack" kam NIE zustande, es wurde einfach nur seine Tastenschläge aufgezeichnet.



Nö, die müssen die Anzeige aufnehmen, auch wenn sie darauf evtl. keine Lust haben. Oder willst Du mir erzählen, dass Keylogger "legal" sind und nicht gegen StGB - Einzelnorm verstoßen?


----------



## Shona (2. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nö, die müssen die Anzeige aufnehmen, auch wenn sie darauf evtl. keine Lust haben. Oder willst Du mir erzählen, dass Keylogger "legal" sind und nicht gegen StGB - Einzelnorm verstoßen?


Um ehrlich zu sein sie sind legal, den ich kann einen auf meinem PC installieren um zu sehen ob jemand da ran geht und was er da gemacht oder ich kann einen auf Wunsch auf einem anderen PC installieren. Diese kann man nämlich legal runterladen z. B. bei Chip. 
Natürlich sind sie es nicht mehr wenn kriminelle Handlungen damit begangen werden, aber auch wenn die Polizei es aufnimmt es wird nie was passieren, er wird so seinen Account nicht wiederbekommen und in meinen Augen einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.

Er sollte diese Energie lieber dem Steam Support schenken und alle möglichen Dokumente die Valve braucht schicken um schnellst möglich wieder an den Account zu kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Diese ganzen Analysetools sind nur auf eigenen PCs legal.



			
				Chip.de schrieb:
			
		

> Beachten Sie, dass manche Browser oder Antiviren-Programme die Freeware als schädlich betrachten, da Viren und Trojaner teilweise ähnlich arbeiten.
> *Der Einsatz auf fremden Rechnern ohne Einwilligung des Besitzers ist nicht erlaubt.*



Sonst würde ich eben zu Kaspersky oder gleich Linux raten. Und nen Extra Rechner für die Tochter.


----------



## Shona (3. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Analysetools sind nur auf eigenen PCs legal..


Hab ich doch geschrieben ^^


Trotzdem sollte er seine Energie lieber dem steam Support schenken,  den eigentlich geht das sehr schnell wenn er eben gleich alles mitschickt das sie brauchen.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. August 2015)

So Urlaub vorbei und Account wieder da [emoji106]


----------

